# Bergbau skillen ab 230



## Méssiah/Lestatmonier (16. Juni 2007)

Hi WoW Zocker/innen , 
ich möchte einfach mal meinen Frust loswerden und evtl kann mir ja jemand nen Tip geben . 
Also ich hab jetzt in mühseeliger kleinstarbeit sprich Ah besuche in meiner Gilde rumfragerei und im /2 Handelschannel geschlauche alle nötigen Matz zum Juwelenschleiferskill 345 zusammen(Gefarmt kann aj ada wohl nich mehr sagen oder lol) genervt, aber meinen Bergbau total vernachlässigt ich war bis eben aldo heute Mittag noch auf Skill 135 jetzt 230, aber genau da leigt mein prob . Wo bitte kann ich erfolgreich ab 230 farmen (und bitte nicht so wie meine Gildenfreunde meinen Mitrhil(mittlerweile grün) weiterfarmen bis ich auf 250 bin denn das ist total fürn Eimer. ich hab jetzt 1h Mitrhil gefarmt und hab 45 erze erbeutet aber nicht 1 Verka...ten Skillpoint bekommen. Ey das macht doch keinen Spaß mehr odeer was mach ich falsch . Dunkeleisen ! Soll ich da etwas jedesmal wenn ich skillen will ne gruppe suchen die in den Blackrock ziehen will , was bitte soll ich im Blackrock denn in der Sengenden Schlucht wie in der Brennenden Steppe findest Du genauso schnell Dunkeleisen wie ein blindes Huhn 1 Korn  so jedenfalls komm ich mir vor Buhuhuh ............................

Was mach ich nur ......
jetzt isses 2.00 und ich bin nicht 1 Punkt weiter HILFE!!!!!!!!

Also an alle die mir weiterhelfen können bitte helft ....
sonst spring ich ....
ich schwörs..
nee aber ein paar tips wären toll 


            in diesem Sinne viel Erfolg beim spielen un I hope 2 C u IG 

 Méssiah Horde 62er priest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manani (18. Juni 2007)

Ich frage mich grade was Du gemacht hättest, wenn noch alle Spieler in der "alten" Welt untrewegs wären. Das war es wirklich so, dass man schon fast neben einem Vorkommen übermachten musste, damit man es auch abbauen konnte. Wenn Du 45 Erze erbeutet hast, wirst Du bei 3-4 Erzen pro Vorkommen ca. 15 abgebaut haben. Skillpunkte steigen ja höchstens einmal pro Vorkommen, bei 15 Versuchen, hätte es mit ein wenig Glück auch klappen können. Es wird Dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als weiterhin Mithrilvorkommen abzuklappern, evt. kommen Dir auch Echtsilbervorkommen in die Quere, die auch noch Skillpunkte bringen können. Zumindest Mithrilvorkommen gibts ja nun wirklich reichlich in verschiedenen Gebieten.

Falls Du es noch nicht gesehen hast, hier der Link für Berufguides: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=6859


----------



## kuckif95 (19. Juni 2007)

echtsilber abbauen gibt dann auch schneller punkte(geht ab skill 230)


mein problem is ich steh bei 229 und ich bekomme die 230 nicht zum echtsilber abbauen.

weiss einer wo ne miene is mit viel Mitrhil aufeinmal???


----------



## Piafra (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo

vielleicht kann euch das helfen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=9376

mfg Piff


----------

